# Worming beagle pup



## Jody Hawk (Apr 28, 2012)

Is it safe to give a 9 week old beagle pup the Safeguard goat wormer? If so, what is the dosage? Thanks


----------



## specialk (Apr 28, 2012)

maybe somebody here can help jody, but i never give pups anything but nemex2....i give it to the gyp for a week or two also......always has worked for me......


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 28, 2012)

specialk said:


> maybe somebody here can help jody, but i never give pups anything but nemex2....i give it to the gyp for a week or two also......always has worked for me......


x2


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 28, 2012)

I would only use the wormers for dogs, other animals dosages tend to vary, a beagle isnt but so big!!!!


----------



## swamp rabbit (Apr 28, 2012)

1ml per 5 pounds i start treating mine at 2 weeks of age.


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Worming*

Nemex 2 for my pups


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Safeguard or Strongid (pyrantel pamoate).  I have used either brand to worm puppies and grown dogs for years now.  

Like swamp rabbit said, 1 cc/ml per 5 pounds starting at 2 wks of age.  I worm the puppies once a week up until they are 10 wks then I pup them on the 1 once a month worm schedule I have my grown dogs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 29, 2012)

I always just squirt about a finger joint of safeguard horse wormer on finger. Rub it on gums. I've done that for yrs but coon hound pups are bigger. Id use about a half a joint on beagles. To much will kill one they say. I had a guy me he did anyhow.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 29, 2012)

I use the goat wormer liquid for my grown dogs, 1 cc per five pounds for three days straight. Do y'all worm your pups for three days also?


----------



## redtick (Apr 29, 2012)

Jody I use the Nemex II. I use it the way they say to use it per the package insert.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Jody
I use the horse wormers.  For puppies, I have used 1 cc per 5 pounds for once a week for the first 8 weeks then after that I worm them once a month or as needed. 

 I have never had a problem with this system, its cheaper, and have raised many litters on this system.  Its all a person's preference, but just because it says horse wormer, it does not mean its not ok to use on dogs or goats, ect.  The secret is, dog wormers are generally more diluted and worming treatments have to be doubled or repeated.  Where as, worming with the horse or goat wormer, it is more concentrated than the dog wormers.

Bottomline, Fenbendazole is the active ingredient found in panacur and safeguard which is the active ingredient in most dog wormers which is a white substance

Pyrantel Pamoate is the active ingredient found in strongid which is the main ingredient in Nemex.  

So its up to you on the way you choose to go, but its cheaper to treat a litter of puppies with a safeguard for horses that treats up to 1000-1500 lbs. and costs less than nemex or the panacur dog wormers.  Just my .02


----------



## roperdoc (Apr 29, 2012)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> Jody
> I use the horse wormers.  For puppies, I have used 1 cc per 5 pounds for once a week for the first 8 weeks then after that I worm them once a month or as needed.
> 
> I have never had a problem with this system, its cheaper, and have raised many litters on this system.  Its all a person's preference, but just because it says horse wormer, it does not mean its not ok to use on dogs or goats, ect.  The secret is, dog wormers are generally more diluted and worming treatments have to be doubled or repeated.  Where as, worming with the horse or goat wormer, it is more concentrated than the dog wormers.
> ...





 "Its all a person's preference, but just because it says horse wormer, it does not mean its not ok to use on dogs or goats, ect. "

This is true.



"The secret is, dog wormers are generally more diluted and worming treatments have to be doubled or repeated.  Where as, worming with the horse or goat wormer, it is more concentrated than the dog wormers."

This is not true.


Fenbendazole needs to used 3 days in a row for effective parasite removal. Pyrantel is a single dose and safe to repeat weekly on pups, but it won't remove whipworms. It is still the best choice for pups under 4-5 weeks. Then use fenbendazole or an approved combination heartworm/parasite product.
Fenbendazole canine doses are 10x per pound the dose for horses and cattle. Dosing schedule is for 3 consecutive days. This is because of the resistance of the canine parasites, especially whipworms, they are not the same species as the equine or bovine worms. Using fenbendazole at doses for horses and cattle is underdosing your dogs.

Use dewormers properly and regularly , and please don't forget his vaccines. Make sure you get him a rabies vaccine when he's 12 weeks old. (See my other post titled Rabies)


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Excuse me for I have misspoken on the 3 day course of treatment for Safeguard for the puppies worming.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 30, 2012)

WORM PROTECTOR 2X
   DOUBLE STRENGHTH
     (PYRANTEL PAOMOATE)
 ANTHELMINTIC SUSPENSION
Active Ingredient: 4.54 mg of pyrantel base as pyrantel pamoate per mL

This is what i use and i dont ever have a propblem with worms, for puppies or my grown dogs im just saying


----------

